# Suche Temperaturfühler, drahtlos



## holgermaik (8 Juni 2011)

Hallo @ all.

Ich möchte an einer Spindel die sich mit ca. 120 U/min dreht die Temperatur messen. Die Spindel besteht aus mehreren Teilstücken. An den Übergangsstellen (ähnlich einer Kardanwelle um einen Knick auszugleichen) befinden sich Hülsen aus Messing, die permanent  geschmiert werden. Wenn irgendwas mit der Schmierung nicht stimmt, erhöht sich durch Reibung die Temperatur in den Hülsen und zerstört diese. Diesem Moment möchte ich vorbeugen. Ein optisches System kommt leider nicht in Frage, da die Außenhülle der Hülse aus Stahl ist.
Hat jemand etwas ähnliches schon mal verbaut oder ein Idee welcher Hersteller sowas anbietet? 
Der Spindeldurchmesser ist ca. 600mm und das ganze befindet sich in rauer Industrieumgebung. (Schmutz, Fett....).
Grüsse Holger


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (8 Juni 2011)

Hallo

Hast Du schonmal an eine (Berührungslose) IR-Temperaturmessung gedacht?
Das wäre m.e. bestimmt weniger störanfällig als eine Funklösung an einer drehenden Achse. Günstiger wahrscheinlich auch noch.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## tnt369 (8 Juni 2011)

ich hatte mal funksensoren im einsatz. ist schon ein paar jahre her.
die waren robust (edelstahlgehäuse ip65). die übermittlung erfolgte
auf ein auswertegerät (empfänger) mit bis zu 4 kanäle.
problematisch war der stromverbrauch. die batterie hielt nur ca. 1 jahr.
die geräte waren eine sonderentwicklung, keine ahnung ob die noch hergestellt werden.


----------



## holgermaik (8 Juni 2011)

Danke für eure Antworten.
IR oder Laser ist problematisch da die Hülse kaum sichtbar ist. Wenn die Stahlummantelung durchgewärmt ist, ist leider schon alles zu spät. Der Preis ist erstmal weniger bedeutend, da es Anlagenverfügbarkeit geht. Die Reperatur dauert dann ca. 30h.
@tnt369
Kannst du dich an den Hersteller erinnern? 1 Jahr ist mehr als ich erwartet habe.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## Matthias_VER (8 Juni 2011)

Suche mal unter

JUMO-Wtrans-Funk-Temperaturfühler 

nach, ob das etwas für Dich ist.


----------



## holgermaik (8 Juni 2011)

Werde mich mit Jumo mal in Verbindung setzen. Sieht erstmal gut aus.
Grüsse Holger


----------

